
Monthly-Connected VR Headsets on Steam Pass 1M Milestone - T-A
https://www.roadtovr.com/monthly-connected-vr-headsets-steam-1-million-milestone/
======
Havoc
Was recently looking into VRs again...and still concluded let's park it for
another year or so.

The "affordable" ones still have poor resolution, which kills the experience
for me.

